# Ideal areas to live in Dubai



## wardliz (Jun 29, 2010)

*Ideal areas to live in Dubai?*

Hi,

We are possibly moving to Dubai and have started to have a look at what rental properties are available but would appreciate any suggestions about where the ideal areas would be. We have two young children and would be moving over with my husband's company. At this stage we would be receiving a housing allowance around 300, 000 pa. I also like the look of GEMS World Academy School due to it being an IB candidate school so housing not too far away would be ideal.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

With that housing allowance, I'd be looking at villas in Umm Suqieum, near the beach if possible.

The Meadows and Jumeirah Islands are nice too but can be a bit 'The Truman Show' for some people. Arabian Ranches probably worth a look too, but I'm not a fan, too far away from everything for me, but close enough to the school.


----------



## wardliz (Jun 29, 2010)

Great thanks! It will help to narrow down some areas when looking online. I would like to be closer to the water ideally and where more is happening.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Umm Suqeim a little closer to GWA. I think Al Qudra Rd is the main road past Mall of the Emirates to GWA so closer to that is more convenient of course. Also a good beach near there.

Palm Jumeirah might be worth considering also.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

GWA is in Barsha South, but you won't want to live around there as it's still a giant sandpit. Barsha 2 or 3 are possibilities and you'll get a lot for your money, but Umm Sequim or Jumeirah are nicer areas and you can get plenty for AED 300k per annum. I'd say that the journey from Umm Sequim 1, where I live, to GWA takes approx 20-30 mins at peak, less if roads are quiet.

-


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

I agree, I'd look at Jumeirah or Umm Suqeim, which make up the strip along the beach running for about, I guess, twenty kilometres or so. The suburbs go inland from the sea for about one kilometre.

It's almost entirely villas in those areas, and Umm Suqeim would be my first choice because Jumeirah is starting to get construction, with whole blocks demolished for the new Jumeirah city that's planned.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

300K housing allowence...wow...are you looking to hire any more people? ;-)


----------



## wardliz (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I am guessing that housing allowance is quite generous then? We previously lived in Beijing as expats and got a reasonable allowance there too. I have read that housing is so expensive in Dubai and just assumed it was more mid range?? This helps to know that we will be able to find housing hopefully quite easily and also when negotiating our package. Does anyone know what GEMS World Academy is like?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

wardliz said:


> Thanks for the tips. I am guessing that housing allowance is quite generous then? We previously lived in Beijing as expats and got a reasonable allowance there too. I have read that housing is so expensive in Dubai and just assumed it was more mid range?? This helps to know that we will be able to find housing hopefully quite easily and also when negotiating our package. Does anyone know what GEMS World Academy is like?


Housing was expensive, not anymore. 

300,000 would get you a reasonable place even in Abu Dhabi, where rents are typically 40-50% more than in Dubai.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

wardliz said:


> Thanks for the tips. I am guessing that housing allowance is quite generous then? We previously lived in Beijing as expats and got a reasonable allowance there too. I have read that housing is so expensive in Dubai and just assumed it was more mid range?? This helps to know that we will be able to find housing hopefully quite easily and also when negotiating our package. Does anyone know what GEMS World Academy is like?


GWA is a relatively new school and one of the most expensive, with some very good facilities. If you look at the schools thread at the top of the page you will find links to the governments assessments of all schools, but bear in mind that lots of point are awarded for the teaching of Arabic, which may not be a priority for you.
-


----------



## tdzankl (Mar 23, 2010)

We are moving to Dubai right away as well, and I've been looking into GWA. I was trying to zero in on a not for profit school, but getting placement is a challenge, and I do really love the IB program.
Our housing entitlement will be much lower than yours at around $200,000....so not sure what that will leave us with!

The tuition fees at GWA are fairly comparable to some other schools up until 9th grade when it gets crazy. I have a 4th and 7th grader right now, though...so that makes GWA not much different tuition-wise than ASD.

It seems that most people I have been able to talk with that either live in Dubai or have, always recommend ASD and JESS...JESS is not an option, wait lists are too long. ASD does not offer IB, only AP - and we are Canadian so it isn't necessarily too likely that our children will end up attending an American university...

Are you coming from Australia then? We lived in Perth for almost 3 years. Really miss the beaches there! The grungy Gulf of Mexico (here in Houston) just can't compare!


----------



## wardliz (Jun 29, 2010)

tdzankl: We are from Perth! Our boys are aged four and six so I need a school that offers Kindergarten. I am also a big fan of the PYP, having taught it at Western Academy of Beijing and my son attending Nursery there before returning to Perth. We are currently waiting on our package to be sorted (which is a very long process!) but I wanted to have some ideas of which school to send the boys to. We will not get over there in time for the beginning of the new school year and I just hope there are spaces available. Good luck with the move! Would love to hear how you get on!


----------



## tdzankl (Mar 23, 2010)

Wardiz, We loved Perth! Lived in Wembley, the kids went to the International School of Western Australia in City Beach.
There is no way we'll be there for the start of the school year, so at this rate, I'm not sure we'll come before January. My daughters are 7th and 4th Grade, so I don't want to pull them out mid-term if it is possible.
I am applying to a few, and will make a trip there in September to get a feel for the schools and hopefully make my final choice at that time.
Hope everything goes smoothly for you also!


----------



## frenchy (Feb 3, 2010)

ditto, We just evaluated all the major neighborhoods, we were looking at villas in the 200-300 price range, and we decided rather quickly to focus on Jummeriah (1,2 and 3) and Umm Suqeim, we have found a great 4Br Villa with a garden, private pool, and huge roofdeck with both seaview, and a great view of Burj Kalifa. Jummeriah island looks nice, but feels very boring.


----------



## mo6891 (Jul 27, 2010)

Jumeirah and Dubai Marina all dayyy everry dayyy my brothaa!


----------



## KennethAlan (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi, there is a possibility that I will be posted to Dubai sometime in Sept. My wife and 2 school going children will be joining me. I've read most of the postings about accommodation and they are dated back to mid 2009. I've also read that most of the rentals have come down since the recession but with no indication, eg by 20% or 50%? It would be helpful to know as I am still in the midst of negotiating my contract on housing and car allowance. Ideally 3 bedroom apartment but I don't see alot of that being posted, only the 2 bedroom apartment.

Would appreciate if anyone can provide some information or website we can visit for information on cost of housing (rentals) and cars.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Go look at dubizzle to get an idea of the costs of apartments. Do a search for rental cars on here, lots of info will pop up. As well as doing a search for apartments should bring up alot of things. 

You might want to have a look at the sticky and also read about schools as you will deffinatly need to get on that.


----------



## KennethAlan (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks, we now have a much better idea. There seem to be alot of used furniture for sale too, are new furniture pricey? 

Would you recommend car rental or purchase a used car in Dubai? Will be given allowance for car but the amount is still being finalised, what is a reasonable allowance?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Furniture can be cheap, or can be pricey. Alot of expats come, stay a year or two (the average seems to be about three for those who make it past the year point) and then leave. There is always alot of furniture being sold. Some people come, stay a few months, and decide they cant stay here even to finish the contract, and thus sell nearly new stuff. Always good deals on dubizzle for nearly new furniture if your trying to go cheaper.  There are cheap retail outlets, all the way up to very expensive. 

As per your allowance for a car, will it be a monthly allowance or will they give it to you upfront. You can not get a loan until you have a visa and I think are here a certain amount of time. So, you will prob need to rent a car for a period of time. I would tell you dont buy until after you have been here a period and sussed out if you can stomach the place. And then decide if you must join in with keeping up with the jones in dubai or rather pocket the money and just drive a normal everyday car. 

Take what I say as a grain of salt though. I hate the place


----------



## billyhillnsw (Jul 31, 2010)

My wife and I lived in The Greens during our time in Dubai. It is not too far rom GWA, has a small shopping centre with walking distance of all accommodation there, but with AED300K, you would be able to get a great villa in most parts of town. The Meadows is nice and the villas near the Lakes Club are good to.


----------

